# My Finished Builds Part 1



## jjjimi84

Here are some of my early builds that are fully painted from last year. I am going to try to get everything posted in the next couple days to keep me painting more. 

First up is the Tommy, painted with a Bomb omb. 










Next is my twinface, with a little shy guy action.









Angry Andy, one of my favorite pedals. 









Cross Contaminator, Lot of Nintendo played in this house









Sunflower Fuzz





Simulcast, really great pedal. 









Here is the Ungula, with some creature from my sons video game. 









Here is the squidward, another space lug thing.


----------



## sertanksalot

Awesome pedals, artwork and macro photography


----------



## overdriver999

awesome builds and killer artwork


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Beautiful.  All hand-painted?  That guy on the TwinFace doesn't look all that shy, with the strategically placed stomp switch!  I like the pink ESD bubble-wrap board support on the Squidward.  I do a similar thing on my Vero builds that aren't supported by pots.  I read that BFJe wraps their boards in neoprene wet-suit material.


----------



## jjjimi84

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful.  All hand-painted?  That guy on the TwinFace doesn't look all that shy, with the strategically placed stomp switch!  I like the pink ESD bubble-wrap board support on the Squidward.  A do a similar thing on my Vero builds that aren't supported by pots.  I read that BFJe wraps their boards in neoprene wet-suit material.



Everything is hand painted with a shakey highly caffeinated hand.


----------



## geekmacdaddy

great collection. love hand painted pedals. nice work.


----------



## Kenyon

Those look great! What type of capacitors are you using? Metal film? Where'd you get them? Thanks!


----------



## jjjimi84

All of them are standard film box capacitors from tayda.

Thank you very much


----------



## rjpenny16

Hi! Can you record what the Squidward sounds like? I am going to try it out for my first build, but I want to hear what the final sounds like. Thanks!


----------



## jjjimi84

rjpenny16 said:


> Hi! Can you record what the Squidward sounds like? I am going to try it out for my first build, but I want to hear what the final sounds like. Thanks!



DM sent, I will record a video on Monday


----------



## Barry

Nice collection, love the artwork!


----------



## yazooligan

Great stuff! My formative years were spent with an NES so this really hits home.


----------

